# Visiting Chernobyl



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Has anyone done this? I plan to go in the summer of 07, what do you think?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/mai...25.xml&sSheet=/news/2004/04/25/ixnewstop.html


----------



## jacek_t83 (Dec 5, 2005)

I think it should be very interesting and exciting. I think it's good idea to go there kay:


----------



## Captain Flaps (Apr 5, 2006)

There is a dress code - wear a suit.


----------



## Gijs (May 19, 2005)

Have you seen the new NG magazine? Beautiful pictures combined with a story worth reading!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

CrazyCanuck said:


> I plan to go in the summer of 07, what do you think?


Good Luck!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

http://www.kiddofspeed.com/chernobyl-revisited/

^^This might be a good start. Very interesting pictures but you better not believe the story...


----------



## Castle_Bravo (Jan 6, 2006)

I've heard that the city near the Power Plant is totally wild. There are living animals in buildings (at this moment there are living very much animals near Czarnoblyl, becouse there aren't living people). But it must be a great trip!!


----------



## kostya (Apr 13, 2004)

Interesting. I never thought people would visit that place, even if it's really beautiful (from what i've seen in pictures)


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

I'm also planning to visit it this summer. If anybody has experience and / or pictures, it is most welcome!


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

I would really love to visit these strange locations once. If anyone knows a trip in Ukraine which includes Chernobyl, Kiev, Lviv and the coastal region. Links will be welcome kay:


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

I would never go there


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

The city of Chernobyl is miles away from the 'Chernobyl' plant.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

I you want to visit the Chernobyl disaster plant, you've got to go to Pripyat!









Chernobyl is a city in the region 













I'd like to visit it too, with it abbanodned streets. Like a horror film!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I have to admit it probably is not a place I would travel to....


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

I saw a Lonely Planet show ( also known as Globe Trekker/Pilot Guide ) with Ian Wright where he was in the area... he seemed very bored...

To me the hole area seems grey, barren and dull... but that's just me...

I'm sure the good folks at the Eastern Europe sub-forum can help out with info and advice http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=388


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

If the place has long been removed of its nuclear radioactive whatevers, the how come people haven't started moving in? Are they afraid? or is it that radioactive thingies are still present?


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Gijs said:


> Have you seen the new NG magazine? Beautiful pictures combined with a story worth reading!


yep. It is so interesting. I heard that it is eerily quiet in the town of Pripyat. Be careful no to step into any radiation hotspots!


----------



## Panameñita (Dec 20, 2005)

This moth edition of the National Geographic magazine have a special for Chernobyl....still there is some risk and you have to wear special suits to be in the plant..it says that the Chernobyl explotion have 400 times the intesity of the nuclear bomb in Japan.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

OtAkAw said:


> If the place has long been removed of its nuclear radioactive whatevers, the how come people haven't started moving in? Are they afraid? or is it that radioactive thingies are still present?


With that half-life of 10,000 years... probably.


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> http://www.kiddofspeed.com/chernobyl-revisited/
> 
> ^^This might be a good start. Very interesting pictures but you better not believe the story...


great photos !


----------

